# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الرقص في صالات الأعراس .......من الرجال؟؟

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

الأخت :- اله 
أخوها :- الوهاااات ، هلا خيوه 

الأخت :-هاه ويش سويت في السياره 
أخوها :- أفا عليش ، دكيه في محل الزينه 

الأخت :- أيه أمبى زفه غير أني حق رجلي 
أخوها :-ولا يهمش ، با أخلي الشارع والسارات وراه ما فيه الا سرا طول الكورنيش

الأخت :- إنزين ، ولا تنسى الدشه ويا رجلي 
أخوها :-ولا يهمش ، أنا وأخوتش وأبوش وبعد ويانا عمي وخالي 

الأخت :- أيه أمباهم يشوفوكم ولا تنسى تبوس راسي بعد 
أخوها :- أفا على غيرش بس ،ولا يهمش خيّه 

الأخت :- عفيه عليك أخويي
أخوها :- الله حيها 

وانتهت المكالمة بينهما وذهب الأخ وجاء بالسيارة وسوى زفة وعطل مصالح الناس وبعدين وصلوا الصالة 
ولبس المعرس البشت ، ولبسوا الشلة اللي وياه الغتر والعقل 

ودخل الجمع كلهم الصالة وراء هالمعرس 

الاب ، الأخوة ، الأعمام ، الخوال 

وبدأت مراسيم الزفاف 

طق >>>>>>>>لقاء العروس بالمعرس>>>>بوسة من المعرس للعروس أمام الناس >>>بوسة من الأب للعروس >>>بوسة من الأخوة ومن ثم العم والخال >>>>وبعدين 

فجأة ينقلب الحال وتشوف الاب وبقية الجماعة 

يترقصوا على المسرح 

وتسقط الغتر وتهز الأوساط أمام النساء الحاضرات 

وتتساقط بعض المفاهيم حول الاب ومدى رزانته أما الناس 
ويتبعها رقص غير شكل أمام النساء من قبل الإخوة والاخوات وبعض القريبات 

يالله ..........هيه ليلة في العمر 

وهذي ليلة من العمر ............بنفرح فيها 


لكن ............>>>>>إيش رايكم انتم ؟؟؟؟


نتمنى أن تتحفونا بآرائكم القيمة 


خالص تحياتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

الصراحه اني احضر الأعراس واشوف الهوايل ..
يعني اشوفـ الرجال يرقص ويهز ولا كأنه رجال .. وين راحتـ الرجولهـ والهيبه ..؟؟
وش ورى هالوناسه هذي غير تطيح من هيبت الأبو او الأخو في نظر الكل ..
يعني أني ما امنع أن يدخلوا الصاله بس مايتعدوا الحدود .. 
لو بيتعدوها فيقعدوا في بيوتهم احسن ليهم ..
مشكووور أخووي واحد فاضي ع الطرح
يعطيك العافيهـ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اني بصراحة احب اناقش هذا الشي بس من وين ابدا مادري ورنه ولا عمري ناقشت احد واعطيتها راي بس اني اليوم بعطيكم راي في هذا
بصراحة الموضوع عجبني وحلو ان احنا اناقش فيه لانه بصراحة هذا الشي اساسا المفروض مايصير
يعني اني رحت عرس ودخلوا اخوان العروس وابوها وقاموا يرقصوا وكانت حالتهم حالة في هذا الاثناء اني حسيت بشعور اني جالسة في مرقص رجال ونساء
يعني مصخوها زيادة المفروض انه احنا مانسوي هذا الشي ونحترم الموجودين واذا كان عن اخوانها فما لاداعي انه ادخلهم علشان يرقصوا بصراحة ماني عارفة شنو اكتب
بس اقول ان هذا الشي الي صاير في مجتمعنا المفروض انه نغيره الى الافضل مو الاسؤ 
ونحاول نتمسك بدينا ومانغير شي في حياتنا بسبت الي يداع في التلفاز ولا الوسائل الاخرى
وتحياتي لكم بالتوفيق
            تحياتي : شمعة الوادي

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بصراحة وأعطيكم رائكم بكل صراحة 
أوفق دخول الأهل العروس أليها دخل الصالة هذا أكيد عشان التصوير وغيرة 
أم بجانب الراقص أمام النساء والمعازيم أكيد ما أوفق أبدا 
لابس لو أظهور نوع من الفرح ولكن ليس بأذاك الرقص ألمجنوني أو الهز الجسم 
من فوق إلى تحت مثل النساء و أكثر 
حتى لكن يعبر عن الفرح كل شي بأسلوب 
والله يتمم عليكم بخير وجعل الله أيامكم كلها فرح وخير 
ويعطيكم العافية أختكم اريام

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هلا والله ابو زين 
ايش فيك ياخوي عليهم 
خلهم يرقصون ويردحون ويفلونها فل 
يمكن فيهم جنانوه خل يطلعوهم 
على بالهم مسويين زار مو عرس هذا
___________ 
الرجال من حقهم يفرحون بزواج بنتهم 
لو تجي لعندي يمكن يكون عندي اشكالية في دخول الرجال عموما لصالات الافراح النسائية 
  لاني لاحظت ان البنات في قمة اناقتهم وما يتغطون زي العالم وطبعا المكياج والعطورات حدث ولا حرج والرجال كانهم مو شايفين خير كانهم ذياب طايحين بصندقة دجاج خخخخخخخخ خوش تشبيه مو..... قصدي بنظراتهم مو يروح بالكم بعيد 
وكل الي يسووه من حركات ورقص وكشخة وماشابه للفت نظر البنات الي اساسا يفترض من تشوف رجال في الصالة تطلع برا وتخليهم ياخدوا راحتهم مع قريبتهم 
اذا كان الرجال غلط ودخل الصالة فالمفروض البنات يصححون هالغلط ويطلعون برا 
يتمشون لغاية ما يطيروا الرجال زيرانهم ويطلعوا 
هي كلها ربع ساعة او نص ساعة بالكثير 
مشكور اخوي على الطرح

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*أنا ما اوافق على الدخول*
*والرقص هذه طامة كبيرة* 
*ليش مايدخل العروس ابوها أو اخوها وبعدين يسلموها لزوجها وخلاص*
*الا لازم يترقصون على الكوشة وأنا احسب هالشي من قلة الأدب*
*هذة مجرد وجهة نظر*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


*يحق للأب والأخوة والأقارب .. الفرح والأنس في زواج ابنتهم ، بحيث لا يخرجهم هذا الفرح والأنس عن الحد المعقول .. أي لا رقص ولا زيطة ولا زمبليطة محرمة شرعاً* 

*وبرأيي ؛؛ ليس هناك ما يمنع دخولهم (أب العروس والأخوان)صالة العرس والوقوف مع ابنتهم بالكوشة لتقديم التهاني لها وأخذ الصور التذكارية مع العروسين ، وهي مناسبة لا تكرر في العمر إلا مرة واحدة*


*ولكن .. ليكن دخولهم بحشمة وهيبة واحترام لأنفسهم وللنساء المتواجدين بالصالة من غير توزيع نظراتهم هنا وهناك ، ولا القيام بحركات غير لائقة ، كالنط والرقص وخلع العقال والتلويح به ، فمثل هذا العمل يذهب بحشمة الرجال وهيبتهم أمام النساء ، لأن العيون وقت دخول الرجال للصالة تكون مشرئبة بهم ، متعلقة عليهم ، تلحظ كل حركة تصدر منهم ،* 
*و أثناء تواجد الرجال بالصالة ، (هي كلها مدة عشر دقائق أو ربع ساعة) على النساء الالتزام بالهدوء والوقار  والحشمة وعدم اصدار أصوات أو حركات غير لائقة تلفت لهن أنظار الرجال* 
*لأن في** بعض الفتيات (هداهن الله) لا يلتزمنّ بالحجاب الشرعي ، فيحاولن لفت نظر الشباب بإبراز زينتها أمامهم* 


*نأتي لمسالة الرقص التي يدور حولها الموضوع المطروح* 
*من الناحية الشرعية وهذا ما يهمنا أن نعرفه ونعمل به :* 


*على رأي السيد السستاني دام ظله .. لا يجوز الرقص في حفلات الأعراس وغيرها ، ويعتبره منشأ للفساد*

*وفيه اشكال ، سواء رقص المرأة للمرأة ، أو الرجل للرجل ،* 
*ورقص الرجل أمام النساء حرام* 
*وإنما يجوز أن ترقص المرأة لزوجها فقط !!*


*وعلى رأي السيد الخوئي قدس سره ،*

*يجوز رقص المرأة أمام النساء ، بحيث لا يكون بإثارة يترتب على مفسدة أو استخدام أدوات الموسيقى واللهو والطرب ، ولا يجوز للمرأة الرقص أمام محارمها من الرجال (أب ، أخ ، ابن )؛؛ يجوز للمرأة أن ترقص لزوجها ، بدون غناء أو استخدام أدوات الموسيقى*

*ولا يجوز رقص الرجل أمام الرجال ، ورقص الرجال أمام النساء حرام مطلقاً*


*السيد على الخامنائي دام ظله :*

*الرقص عموما من المرأة أو الرجل إذا كان بكيفية تثير الشهوة أو يستلزم فعل محرم أو ترتب مفسدة فهو حرام*

*ويحرم رقص المرأة أما محارمها من الرجال ؛؛*


*وأقول :*

*لماذا نعمد إلى تحويل ليلة الزواج (ليلة العمر) من ليلة مباركة ،*

*تحضرها الملائكة ويبارك فيها الله تعالى وأهل البيت عليهم السلام للعرسان*

*إلى ليلة أثم ومعصية وارتكاب الذنوب ؟؟!!*

*نسأل الله الهداية للجميع ، وأن يبارك لكل العرسان المقبلين على حياة زوجية جديدة*


*والشكر موصول للمشرف المتألق الأخ واحد فاضي*

*على مواضيعه المفيدة والهادفة ، الملئية بالحكمة والموعظة ..!!*


*مع تحياتي*

----------


## flower

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور أخي "واحد فاضي" عالموضوع الهادف,,, 
وهذي اول مشاركة الي في منتداكم,,, 
بالصراحه اني لا ارى مانع من دخول اب او اخ او احد اقاربها من المحارم على العروس في الصالة 
ولكن افضل ان تكون على نهاية الحفلة بحيث ان جميع الناس تكون لاهيه في البوفيه او خرجوا ,, لان بعض البنات  
الله يهديهم مايعرف كيف يحشموا حالهم,, ويخلوا الناس تطلع فيهم,,, ولازم احنا نخاف على انظار اولادنا و ابائنا. 
بالنسبة للرقص شي لا احوبده ابدا,, لان تطيح هيبة الرجال قدام الناس 
وهذي وجهة نظري,, وتقبلوا مروري وتحياتي  
وعذرا للاطاله

----------


## عنيده

سلاام 

بنسبه الى اعراسنا .. يدخلون المحارم كاامل بكل هيبتهم .. بس يرزفون ويرقصون رقصه السيوف فقط .. وتكون ليهم هيبه في العرس .. اما الرجال اللي يرقصون رقصه استغفرالله .. اسمحوا لي مهب رجاال 

هذي وجهة نضري اتمنى تقبلونها 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أسرار الليل مراحب 




> الصراحه اني احضر الأعراس واشوف الهوايل ..







> يعني اشوفـ الرجال يرقص ويهز ولا كأنه رجال .. وين راحتـ الرجولهـ والهيبه ..؟؟
> وهذا من الهوان 
> وش ورى هالوناسه هذي غير تطيح من هيبت الأبو او الأخو في نظر الكل ..
> يعني أني ما امنع أن يدخلوا الصاله بس مايتعدوا الحدود ..
> يعني خيتي الاب يدخل بكل احترام ويبارك لهم 
> ويخرج بكامل إحترامه 
> يكون والله في نظر الكل أفضل أب  
> لو بيتعدوها فيقعدوا في بيوتهم احسن ليهم ..
> مشكووور أخووي واحد فاضي ع الطرح
> يعطيك العافيهـ





حياش الله خيتي

شاكرين مشاركتكم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شمعة الوادي مرحبتين 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







> اني بصراحة احب اناقش هذا الشي بس من وين ابدا مادري ورنه ولا عمري ناقشت احد واعطيتها راي بس اني اليوم بعطيكم راي في هذا
> بصراحة الموضوع عجبني وحلو ان احنا اناقش فيه لانه بصراحة هذا الشي اساسا المفروض مايصير
> يعني اني رحت عرس ودخلوا اخوان العروس وابوها وقاموا يرقصوا وكانت حالتهم حالة في هذا الاثناء اني حسيت بشعور اني جالسة في مرقص رجال ونساء
> أغلب المراجع لا يجوزون هذا العمل 
> ولا عشان هي ليلة وحده على قولتهم خلاص 
> تنكسر القوانين 
> الله يبعدنا عن هالشي يااااااارب
> يعني مصخوها زيادة المفروض انه احنا مانسوي هذا الشي ونحترم الموجودين واذا كان عن اخوانها فما لاداعي انه ادخلهم علشان يرقصوا بصراحة ماني عارفة شنو اكتب
> بس اقول ان هذا الشي الي صاير في مجتمعنا المفروض انه نغيره الى الافضل مو الاسؤ 
> ...





وصلنا خيتي ما تحسين به وما أردتي أن تكتبيه 

والمجال مفتوح في هذه الساحة للنقاش الحر أختي الكريمة

دمت في رعاية الله 

فمان الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الرجال بهيبته مو  بكشخته الزايدة عن حدها

الهوايل الي اتصير مالها داعي

هي دخلة المعرس لحاله وفيها اشكال لاوالحين حركة وياه اخوتها وابوها وعمها وخالها 
استغفر الله 
كل ها ماله داعي ..دخلة بس 
بس الأشد والأعظم الحركات البطالية من بوس قدام العالم والرقص 
وين الرجولة وين الهيبة 
استغفر الله صار العرس كزنو
وملهى ومرقص الي فالحين نمنع اولادنا الروحة لمثل هالمجالس في البحرين ولبنان وغيرها 

واحنا قاعدين انسويها وانجهزها اليهم
كل هدا واكيد الفتايا مفاصيخ بعد الا ما طالع شي 
يا من فوق او من تحت
استغفر الله ربي 

بس ما يعجبني مثل هالحاجات لأني احسها سبب في بلاوي الزمان

----------


## نبراس النور

*مشكور أخي واحد فاضي* 
*موضوعكــــــــــ لفت إنتباهي وحبيت أشاركــــ بشيء بسيط*
*لا أويد أبداً دخول الرجال في صالات الأفراح النسائية* 
*لأني أروح أعراس وأشوف وأسمع كل وحدة منها كلمة* 
*هذي تقول شكله حليو وحدة تقول طويل ....... قصير........ رقصته تجننن.....* 
*وبعض الرجال عيونهم تتلفت يمين ويسار........*
*ليش نحط نفسنا في هذه المواقف* 
*والله تصير أشياء يكونوا في غنى عنهاوما ليها داعي* 
*الحال تغير ولكن للأسوء*

*تقبل مروري* 
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

انا مااحب فكره الصالات 
ولا اؤيد رقص الرجال 
في الصالات حدهم انهم 
يوصلوا المعرس الى بوابه 
الصاله ويمشوا 
ومشكووووووور
اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكور أخي "واحد فاضي" عالموضوع الهادف
لا أويد أبداً دخول الرجال في صالات الأفراح النسائية بصراحة لازم يكون الابو لة هيبة واحترامحتى لو كان فرحان بزواج بنة او ابنة الابو غير يقولون اهم من اتباع  اهل البيت عليهم السلام اهل البيت علمو الناس جميعنا كان من دكر او انثى الاحترام والحلال والحرام لقول الزهراء عليها افضل السلام والتحية حين قالت خير للرجل انا لا ينضر للمراة والمرة لاتنضر للرجل وهدة الاشياء التى تحصل فى الزواح على حسب رايى من اشد المحرامات لان اشد المحرمات ما استهان بها العبد ولك خالص شكرى اخوى على موطوعك الرائع

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الاخ العزيز الفاضل واحد فاضي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، وفقه الله دنيا وآخره 

لي ملاحظة وربما تكون قاسية قليلا : 

*من يدخل صالة أعراس النساء لاي غرض كان سواء أكان زوجا للعروس أو عما أو خالا أو أخا 00000الخ ، بوجود النساء داخلها ، فقد هتك الحرمات ، ولا يستحق اسم الرجولة 0*

لكن ماذا نقول عندما تكون ادارة امور الزواج لدى بعض النساء الفاقدات لادنى الوعي الديني والاخلاقي ، فيبدلون الباطل حقا والمحرمات واجبات والبدع تشريعات والتهتك تطورات 0000الخ 0 

أما من ناحية ما يجري من أمور في الزواجات ، فترى الرجال في الغالب غيروا من عادات الزواج ناحية الافضل إلا من يتسكع في الشوارع بالسيارات ، أما أكثر النساء فتغيروا ناحية الاسوأ ، فأضافوا مزيدا من الاسراف ومزيدا من العادات المعوجة ومزيدا من البعد عن مواكبة ظروف الحياة الحالية الصعبة 0

وكل ذلك أمام بصر هذا الابد أوالزوج أو الولي المساكين وإن شئتم قلتم عنهم العاجزين ، لانهم لم يصلحوا حال أسرهم ، ولم يبدلوا الامور ناحية الافضل ، فأثقلوا كاهلهم بالديون ، لانهم لا حول لهم ولا قوة أمام تلك النساء المتجبرات الطاغيات 0 

أنتم يا معشر النساء : ارحموا حال الرجال الضعفاء ، واقضوا لهم بعض حقوقهم ، فقد سلبتموها كما تسلب الاغنام ، وقد أدرجتم عادات كانوا ينظرون اليها في الماضي القريب على أنها من المحرمات ، فتسلطم عليهم وحولتموها الى واجبات ، فكفوا أيديكم عن الرجال قليلا ، وامنحوهم شيء من الحرية ، فما هكذا تصير الامور 0

وأنتم أيها الاشباه الرجال ولا رجال ، حلوم الاطفال وعقول ربات الحجال ، لوددت أني لم أعرفكم معرفة والله جرت ندما وأعقبت سقما ، فقد ملئتم قلبي قيحا ، وشحنتم صدري غيضا ، كيف بكم اذا فسدت نسائكم وفسق شبانكم ، فهل أنتم مالكون بعض الرجولة فتصلحون الحال ، أم تتركوا الامور الى النساء ، فتجعلون من الجيل الذي يأتي من بعدكم يلعنكم لعنا وبيلا 0

فليسامحني الجميع على كلماتي ، ولكنها زفرات تقرح الفؤاد وتلهب الاحشاء ، والحال من سيء الى الاسوأ 0

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أريام الدلوعة مراحب 




> بصراحة وأعطيكم رائكم بكل صراحة







> أوفق دخول الأهل العروس أليها دخل الصالة هذا أكيد عشان التصوير وغيرة 
> يعني دخولهم للصالة بأدب ما فيه شي 
> بس بأدب أكيييد 
> أم بجانب الراقص أمام النساء والمعازيم أكيد ما أوفق أبدا 
> لابس لو أظهور نوع من الفرح ولكن ليس بأذاك الرقص ألمجنوني أو الهز الجسم 
> من فوق إلى تحت مثل النساء و أكثر 
> حتى لكن يعبر عن الفرح كل شي بأسلوب 
> المشكلة ان البعض لازم يهز ويخرب الفرح على المعازيم 
> وتشوف العجب العجاب 
> ...




تقبلي تحياتي للتواجد الكريم 

خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا يامرحبتين 




> هلا والله ابو زين 
> ايش فيك ياخوي عليهم 
> خلهم يرقصون ويردحون ويفلونها فل 
> يمكن فيهم جنانوه خل يطلعوهم 
> على بالهم مسويين زار مو عرس هذا
> ههههههههه
> ما فيي شي خيتي عليهم 
> بس جنانوتهم خليهم يسكنوا فيهم أحسن ههههههههههه
> ___________ 
> ...




الف شكر خيتي نوارة للتواجد الرائع 

خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخوي مرتضى محمد حياك الله 




> *أنا ما اوافق على الدخول*
> 
> *والرقص هذه طامة كبيرة* 
> *ليش مايدخل العروس ابوها أو اخوها وبعدين يسلموها لزوجها وخلاص*
> *الا لازم يترقصون على الكوشة وأنا احسب هالشي من قلة الأدب*
> 
> *هذة مجرد وجهة نظر*





وجهة نظر مقبولة خيي 
ومن حقك طرح ما تريد من أفكار أخي 

ورأيك مزبووووط يعني لازم ترقص قدام العالم يعني 

خلي هالليلة مباركة وتزيد بركتها بالإحتشام

تقبل خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عابر سبيل حياش الله 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> *يحق للأب والأخوة والأقارب .. الفرح والأنس في زواج ابنتهم ، بحيث لا يخرجهم هذا الفرح والأنس عن الحد المعقول .. أي لا رقص ولا زيطة ولا زمبليطة محرمة شرعاً* 
> بعض الناس يتجاوز المحرمات في هذه الليلة 
> بحجة واهية وهي بأنها ليلة في العمر 
> لكن لا يعلم هل يقبل الله منه التوبة أم لا ؟؟؟
> *وبرأيي ؛؛ ليس هناك ما يمنع دخولهم (أب العروس والأخوان)صالة العرس والوقوف مع ابنتهم بالكوشة لتقديم التهاني لها وأخذ الصور التذكارية مع العروسين ، وهي مناسبة لا تكرر في العمر إلا مرة واحدة*
> ...




الشكر موصول لكم أختي الكريمة لتواجدك الرائع 
ومشاركاتك الفعالة 

لك مني خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي flower حياش الله 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مشكور أخي "واحد فاضي" عالموضوع الهادف,,,
> وهذي اول مشاركة الي في منتداكم,,,
> حياش الله خيتي ونتمنى أن نرى منك مشاركات 
> وتفيدي وتستفيدي إن شاء الله 
> بالصراحه اني لا ارى مانع من دخول اب او اخ او احد اقاربها من المحارم على العروس في الصالة
> ولكن افضل ان تكون على نهاية الحفلة بحيث ان جميع الناس تكون لاهيه في البوفيه او خرجوا ,, لان بعض البنات الله يهديهم مايعرف كيف يحشموا حالهم,, ويخلوا الناس تطلع فيهم,,, ولازم احنا نخاف على انظار اولادنا و ابائنا.
> ...






لك خالص التحيات على التواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سلاام 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بنسبه الى اعراسنا .. يدخلون المحارم كاامل بكل هيبتهم .. بس يرزفون ويرقصون رقصه السيوف فقط .. وتكون ليهم هيبه في العرس .. اما الرجال اللي يرقصون رقصه استغفرالله .. اسمحوا لي مهب رجاال 
> 
> هذي وجهة نضري اتمنى تقبلونها 
> 
> 
> تحياتي




خيتي عنيدة مراحب 

تقبلي تحياتي للتواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عفاف الهدى مراااااااااحب




> الرجال بهيبته مو بكشخته الزايدة عن حدها







> الهوايل الي اتصير مالها داعي
> 
> هي دخلة المعرس لحاله وفيها اشكال لاوالحين حركة وياه اخوتها وابوها وعمها وخالها 
> استغفر الله 
> كل ها ماله داعي ..دخلة بس 
> بس الأشد والأعظم الحركات البطالية من بوس قدام العالم والرقص 
> وين الرجولة وين الهيبة 
> استغفر الله صار العرس كزنو
> وملهى ومرقص الي فالحين نمنع اولادنا الروحة لمثل هالمجالس في البحرين ولبنان وغيرها 
> ...




مشكورة خيتي عفاف 

كفيتي ووفيتي 

كلام مزبووووووط خيتي والتفاتة ممتازة 

لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نبراس النور حياش الله 




> *مشكور أخي واحد فاضي* 
> 
> *موضوعكــــــــــ لفت إنتباهي وحبيت أشاركــــ بشيء بسيط*
> *لا أويد أبداً دخول الرجال في صالات الأفراح النسائية* 
> *لأني أروح أعراس وأشوف وأسمع كل وحدة منها كلمة* 
> *هذي تقول شكله حليو وحدة تقول طويل ....... قصير........ رقصته تجننن.....* 
> *وبعض الرجال عيونهم تتلفت يمين ويسار........*
> *ليش نحط نفسنا في هذه المواقف* 
> *والله تصير أشياء يكونوا في غنى عنهاوما ليها داعي* 
> ...




فعلاً خيتي 
من يدخل المعرس تبدأ الكلمات بين الحاضرات 

طويل وهي قصيره ....والعكس
جميل وهي قبيحة ...ما تستاهله .....والعكس بعد
ويبدأ الحش 
والأدهى عند دخول المحارم بعد 

هذا طويل ...هذا قصير ...شوقي ذاك وشوفي هذا 
ويش رايش في هذا ويش رايش في ذاك 

الله المعين 


تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة آل محمد حياش الله 




> انا مااحب فكره الصالات 
> ولا اؤيد رقص الرجال 
> في الصالات حدهم انهم 
> يوصلوا المعرس الى بوابه 
> الصاله ويمشوا 
> ومشكووووووور
> اخوي على الموضوع



مشكورة خيتي علىالتواجد وإبداء الرأي 

لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي مريم المقدسة مرحبتين 




> مشكور أخي "واحد فاضي" عالموضوع الهادف







> لا أويد أبداً دخول الرجال في صالات الأفراح النسائية بصراحة لازم يكون الابو لة هيبة واحترامحتى لو كان فرحان بزواج بنة او ابنة الابو غير يقولون اهم من اتباع اهل البيت عليهم السلام اهل البيت علمو الناس جميعنا كان من دكر او انثى الاحترام والحلال والحرام لقول الزهراء عليها افضل السلام والتحية حين قالت خير للرجل انا لا ينضر للمراة والمرة لاتنضر للرجل وهدة الاشياء التى تحصل فى الزواح على حسب رايى من اشد المحرامات لان اشد المحرمات ما استهان بها العبد ولك خالص شكرى اخوى على موطوعك الرائع





الف شكر لك خيتي للتواجد وإبداء الرأي 


والأب إذا حب يصور مع بنته 
يدخل بكامل هيبته ويصور معاها ويبارك ليهم 

ويتوكل على الله 

يعني لازم رقص وحركات 
من الأب أو الأخوة 

تقبلي تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## آهات عاشقه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


تسلم اخونا على هذا الموضوع 


طبعا انه موضوع يستحق النقاش 

وطبعاً الحين مايقتصر الامر على الاخوان والاب 

لا وصلت الامور الى اعظم من هالشيء 

والله صار الواحد يكره يروح حتى لو كانت المسأله صلة  رحم ...

اني من النوع الا مااروح معاريس الا الاهل بس 

المهم اني قبل سنه تقريبا قررت اروح زواج المهم انه من النوع الي مايعجبني 

اغاني ورقص .. الخ بس كنت يعني لازم اوجب 

المهم دخل الاب والاخوه 

ورقصوا ....... 

وبعدين تتوقعوا من الي دخل 

والله ماكذبت عليكم دخل المعرس واخوته كبار طبعاَ

ورقصوا مع العروس ونسوان العم و و و .... الخ 


صار العرس مرقص 

كرهت نفسي شهر صار نفسي في خشمي 

المهم اني من النوع الي مايعجبني هالشيء حليو ان العرس يكون على اهل البيت 

عشان يتبارك  العرس ويصير اليه رونق غير 

ويصير العرس مبروك 

واهلي ابوي واخوي يعتبروا دخولهم الصاله تخلف وقلة ادب والخ ...


تتشكر اخوي على الموضوع ويعطيك ربي العافيه 


دمت بود

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
 الحمد لله الذي هدانا لنوره وولاية اهل بيت محمد 

 مع تزاحم الاضداد يجب ان نتخلى ان أرائنا ونتبع ر ئي الدين فهو لاشك يهدينا الى الحق الصريح

 لقد حاول اعدائنا ان يقلوعنا من جذورنا ولا زالو على ذالك مجدين كا دحين  يخلقون فينا المظاهر الغير صحيه ويوهموننا بصحتها  بكل الدعاوى الفارغه من امثال مسايرة العصر اي عصرنة عا داتنا وديننا
 كنا بحمد الله نزف العريس لمنزله بالصلوات ونقرأ في منزله مدح علي  قصيدة  اسما عيل الحميري ( لأم عمر باللوى مربع     طا مسة اعلا مها بلقع )
 وعلى اختلاف العا دات بين منطقة واخرى الا انها كلها لا تتنافى مع الآداب المطلوبه والمندوب لها 
 وبدعوى التطور كما اسلفة للاسف جا ئنا هذا الرقص الخالع وامثاله  من الامور التي تخدش الحياء وانا هنا سوف انقل لكم  بعض ما شاهدته
 كنا مدعوين في احد الاعراس وذهبنا الى تلك الصالة الضخمة الفخمة  وكانت هناك خصوصية في الدعوة 
 وبعد العشاء انتقلنا للمسرح ورئينا ما يخجل حقا 
 وكأننا في غير الاحساء بل في غير بلدنا الكبير 
 المدعوون في حالة اختلاط نساء ورجال والمغنيات المشهورات وكذالك المغنين وكبار رجال 
 وكأني بالحالة كما قال الممثل عادل امام 
 (لاتدري امراة مين في حضن مين ) 
 لقد وصلنا الى مستوا  حق ان نطلق عليه كفرا بالله وبرسوله وتعاليمه 
 شكرا ايها الفاضي وامل ء خوا طرنا بها كذا مواضيع 
 معاشة وحيه  والاهم من ذالك اخوتي هي اننا لا نتناول الموضوع انشاء وو جهات نظر بل نحاول ان نأثر في من حولنا  حتى نعود الى جمالنا المفقود 
 وفقكم الله ابنائي واخواني لكل خير وابعد عنكم جميع الشرور 
 خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
    بو كوثر

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي آهات عاشقة مرحبتين




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تسلم اخونا على هذا الموضوع 
> الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي
> 
> طبعا انه موضوع يستحق النقاش 
> 
> وطبعاً الحين مايقتصر الامر على الاخوان والاب 
> ...



تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالخير 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الكريم بو كوثر حياك الله





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته







> الحمد لله الذي هدانا لنوره وولاية اهل بيت محمد 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> مع تزاحم الاضداد يجب ان نتخلى ان أرائنا ونتبع ر ئي الدين فهو لاشك يهدينا الى الحق الصريح
> بالتأكيد ليس لنا الا الدين فهو الواصل بنا الى رحمة الله وهداه 
> لقد حاول اعدائنا ان يقلوعنا من جذورنا ولا زالو على ذالك مجدين كا دحين يخلقون فينا المظاهر الغير صحيه ويوهموننا بصحتها بكل الدعاوى الفارغه من امثال مسايرة العصر اي عصرنة عا داتنا وديننا
> وهذا ما يعملون له ليل نهار ولا يفتأون يغررون بالناس بدعوى 
> التقدم وهم لا يعلمون بأنه تخلف من كل الأطراف 
> ...





أخي العزيز بوكوثر 
شرفتنا فأسعدتنا 

أتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة 

فمان الله

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .* 
*إيش رايكم انتم ؟؟؟؟* 
*ضــد الفكرة .. اساسا مالها داعي وماهي من الاســلام ..* 
*ولاهي من شيم الرجــل المحترم الرقص بوووسط حريــم .* 
*===========* 
*مع الاسف الشديد*
*هــذا اللي غربلنا .. انها ليلة في العمر ماتكرر . يعني ياعالم عادي تكشفوا وتفسقوا لانها ليلة وعذرا على هذي الكلمة*
*بس هذا اللي صاير . عند البعض* 

*قبل فترة في حفلة زوااج .. بعد دخووول العريس بشووي .. دخــلوا اخوة العروس وهذا شيء عاادي لكن الغريب* 
*ان من ضمن القروب دخل اخو المعرس ..!! على زوجة اخوه العاريــة وماشاء الله عمره فووق 18 سنة يعني يحمل مسمى رجـــال ، وهااات يااارقص مرة مع العروس مرة مع اخواتها وانقضت ليلتهم المباركة .* 
*هذا مثــال مؤلم ومخزي للي صايرعندنا .. عادات وتقاليد غربية دخلت مجتمعنا وبفعلها*
*فقدوا الرجــال هيبتهم* 
*بحجة انهم بيصوروا مع العروس . مع ان المعروف انه في اماكن في الصالات مخصصة للتصوير*
*فما ادري وش هالاصرار الغريب للدخووول !!!!* 

*الصرااحة الاول على ايام الخيــام وغيرها كانت افضل واجمل*
*على الاقل لو قالوا ان هذا الزواج حضرته الملائكة بنصدق اما الحين ...!!!!*
*اللي صاير تعدى الحدود الشرعية والاخلاقيــة . ومايرضى فيه لا نبي ولا وصــي .*

*وفي النهايه أقول الله يهدي الجميع .
**
*

----------


## حزن العمر

مساء الخير ....
عن نفسي أني من المؤيدين
لدخول اخوان العروس ووالدها
بس في نهاية الحفلة للتصوير فقط 
مو لرقص ولا للاستعراض ،، وهذا يعتمد
على اخلاقيات اهل العروس ،، قبل فترة
كانت خطوبتي والحمدالله استانست بدخول
والدي واخواني لحفلتي والتقطنا صور 
رائعة ... لا صار رقص ولا استعراض ولا غيره
كل السالفة انها ذكرى جميلة تحفظ في
البوم الصور .....

تحيــــي
حزن العمـــر

----------


## (عاشقة الجراح)

السلام عليكم
برأيي أن دخول الاخوه والاب
مع أبنتهم شئ عادي
لكن رقصهم أمام حشد من النساااااء
فهذا غير مستساغ أبداً 
ولكن لم نتحدث ولا من مجيب
شكرا لكم وتقبلوا مروري

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

مرحبا...
يعطيك العافيه عزيزي...

الأعراس وما يحدث فيها.......حدث ولا حرج..

طيب في البدايه راح اقسم الرجال الى ثلاث فئات:
1) *رجال* لا يحبذون دخول الصالات ويمثلون30% 
2) *رجال* يدخلون ولكن مؤذيين يقفون كأنهم خشب مسنده بجانب العروس...لأنهم يستحوا بس يجبروا روحهم ...من اجل مواكبة التطور أو كما يزعمون من اجل ان لا تشعر عروستهم بالنقص دون كل البنات >>> (غريب والله يعني إذا دخلوا راح تحس بالكمال ....إذا الكمال هيك ما اسهله إذا)
وهولاء للاسف تمثل نسبتهم 50%
3)*رجال* يترقصون امام النساء تمثل نسبتهم 20%
الله لا يزيدهم بصراحة هذه الفئه من الرجال اعتبر شخصيتهم مهزوزه 
ولكن المصيبه المرة التي يدمى منها القلب وتدمع منها العين..عندما تتجرء الفتيات بالرقص امام محارمهم 
والمشكلة حتى الأب والعم و...عندهم هذا الشي عادي جدا .
فأين ذهب الحياء ...هل دفن في مقبرة الانفتاح؟؟!!
وعندما تقول لهم كيف ؟؟....وليش؟؟
يقولون هي مره في العمر ..وخلي الواحد يفرح ...
لا والرقص في كفه وكاسيتات الاغاني في كفه ثانيه ...
ففي هذه الليلة المباركة بذل أن تتنزل الملائكة وتحفهم لا نرى إلا الشياطين يترقصون معهم.......

تحياتي...

----------


## ولاء الزهراء

صراحه مصخره اول ابو المعرسه مايحظر العرس والحين يترقص يم الحريم
ماكو قيم ولا مبادئ

----------


## نجمه سهيل

موضوع حـــــلو وشيق

أوافق على دخول الرجال في الصالات

لكن كل واحد يعرف حدودة طبـــــعآ

يعني الركااااااااازة للرزة صح كلامي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورررررررررر اخوي بس انا ما اقول غير(ظهر الفساء في البروالبحربما كسبت أيدي الناس) صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

من وين تحضر الملائكة ويكون العرس مبارك 0
والكل في رقص وغناء وتبرجالرجال والنساء 0
إلى متى ياصاحب العصر والزمان ؟؟

----------


## علي pt

أضم صوتي مع الأخ ضوي ضوي
وما أحب أزيد في الكلام لأن الناس تعرف الخطأ وتصر عليه

----------


## علي pt

كلمة مرة ..
الموضوع فيه رأي الشرع المقدس ~ ما يتحمل رأيي ورأي غيري .

----------


## بشارة خير

ضد دخول الرجال لصالات الافراح بعض الرجال ما يصدقوا حالهم   انهم وسط النساء الا وترى عيونه تفتر على كراسي النساء والنساء بعدماتصدق فتراها فاتحة وجهها او  متلثمه والمكياج مغطي وجهها بحجة ان المعرس والرجال  الا معه ما يشوفوا لانهم مشغولين بالعروس .وبعظهم يزودها فيقوم بالرقص وياخد راحته مع اهله  ويصير  العرس كملهى  ليلي زي الا نشوفهم في التلفزيون . فبدلا ما يكون العرس مناسبة لاحلال البركة يكون مناسبة لاحلال العقاب  علينا واحنا غافلين

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

الرقص في حضرة نساء غرضه معروووف وواضح وهو قي قمة السخافة البياخة والغباء المقذع 
فان لا اؤيد هذا النوع من السخافات لانها تجر الهوايل 
والله هوايل موطبيعية انا حضرت زواج وكان اخو العروس يرقص ويرمي فلوس وبعدين من قلة الادب صعد على طاولة فيها بنات وقامو البنات يغنو معه و يجرو ثابه وغترته علشان الفلوس 
هذا الشي فك عقلي وحسيت انه هذا الفكرة احسها وقحة وقبيحة جدا

----------


## عيون جذابه

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنك الحب

*السلام عليكم* 
*قوه واحد فاضي عزالله انك فاضي هي ليله في العمر لن تتكرر بافراحها ومساوئها وبذكراها ستكون الذكرى الدائمه بين الزوج وزوجته وبين الاهل ايضاً شوفوا اعزائي لكل شخص فكرته في هذا الموضوع ولكن عندم يأتي الحدث تضيع الفكره لم اجد عرس في اي مكان لم يكن هناك طق طقه وهيصه وفي النهاية يدخل المعرس وزوجته واهلهم واللي يتلصقون فيهم الى الصالة وعيونكم ما تشوف الا الرقص والمطالع والغمز واللمز والموضوع ما يطول كلها ربع او نصف ساعة وانتهت فخلوكم شماليين لأننا في زمن لا أحد يسمعلك وكل واحد يساير الموضة فلا تحرج نفسك وخل راسك مع الروس* 

*ويالله السلامه*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يعطيكم الف عافية شباب وشابات الجميع وفا وكفا

وعجبني الاخ ضوي بتعليقه الله يعطيه الف عافية


واشكر الاخ فاضي على الموضوع الجميل

بس عندي الك اقتراح اخ فاضي

قبل تطرح هذا الموضوع المفروض اتسويه جزئين

قبل الرقص نطرح موضوع الغناء 
الحمد لله اغلب اعراسنا وبلاخص الحريم يحيون 
ليلة العمر بالغناء والفحش والاشياء الحرمة

اذا كانت ليلة مباركة هل بالغناء تكون مباركة
هل ملائكة الرحمة تقترب من هذا الحفل التعيس

ويعبر احد العلماء بانه من مجلس فرح
بالغناء يكون احد مجالس يزيد
اعزنا الله وياكم من هذي الامور الباطلة
تحياتي الكم

----------

